# Raising Chickens...but working nights?



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

So, I'm thinking about raising chickens up here in west central Minnesota. But, I work nights. I work on an ambulance from 6:00pm to 6:00am 7 out of 14 nights. Is this a ridiculous way to raise chickens or maybe better?

Basically, when I get home at 6:05am, I can sure tend to the chickens...but I don't get back up again until 1:00pm or 2:00pm usually, later on the weekends.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I get up and open their coop door whenever I get outside in the morning. I then fill their feeder and give fresh water, mine free range so I have 3 different places outside where they can get water. I then scrape their poo off the boards they roost in if there is any. If I am not cleaning the coop out, sometimes that's the most they see me until it is almost dark and I close them up. Although, we are outside a lot no matter what the weather. But even on the days we are not home, that's how I do it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Chickens don't care if you're there or not. Check feed and water in the AM when you get home and pick up eggs before you leave in the evening. When the coop needs cleaned out you can do it on one of your days off. Chickens have been around for thousands of years. They can adapt to almost anything. 

Go get your self some chickens. They'll be fine.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I work those shifts too. I have all my chickens fenced in, they can do what they want inside the fence. I have 4 coups and another 2 on the way. I have large waterers and feeders so I don't have to do that every day. I collect the eggs daily or every other day. I save the bigger chores for my days off.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What kind of chickens are you going to get? 

(like the others said, they will be fine.)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup, they don't care if you are around. I have found collecting eggs once a day is usually fine. If you are going to be letting them out in the morning and locking them up at night your schedule should work good anyways.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

*Andi said:


> What kind of chickens are you going to get?
> 
> (like the others said, they will be fine.)


I suggest tasty ones.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! It is illegal to have chickens in my city, but I think I will be doing it anyways. Thanks.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

hawkmiles said:


> Thanks for all the help! It is illegal to have chickens in my city, but I think I will be doing it anyways. Thanks.


I would suggest asking for a variance and only owning hens. Don't go breaking the law. They can rule that you aren't fit to own any animals ever and impose all sorts of fines.


----------

